# FFX's BFG Imperial Fleet [ Refits ]



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

FFX here. Some of you might remember my World Eater's Plog. I'm still trudging away at it, but honestly I've grown sort of bored with painting 40K stuff ATM. In an effort to stay motivated I've gone off on a small painting tangent of late. I've had this nagging urge to revisit an old love, Battlefleet Gothic. 

Me and some of the lads here at the FLGS still have our fleets and have rolled the dice a few times and I have to say it's the most hobby fun I've had in years. I've negotiated a deal with a buddy that has a substantial Imperial Fleet, complete with the Adeptus Mechanicus fleet too. I'll be purchasing his fleet shortly and adding it to mine.

All that being said, I thought it was high time to send my fleet back to the shipyards for a new coat of paint, some refits, and some new additions to the fleet. I'll be painting these ship between World Eater squads as a " reward" for getting my 1850 WE army done. I painted this fleet almost 10 years ago. I'd like to think I could do them more justice today. We shall see.

So let's start at the beginning. Here's my fleet as is [ prior to repainting and additions ]. By my calculations the fleet tops out at 2695 without any upgrades, admirals or re-rolls. I can't wait to get my buddy's fleet so I can toss in a few Armageddon Class Cruisers and an Emperor Class Battleship.

The whole Fleet [ *This is the OLD paint scheme.. I haven't started repainting them yet* ]









Cobras Squadron









Sword Frigates Squadron 1









Sword Frigates Squadron 2









Dauntless Squadron [ Lance variant ]









Lunar Class Cruiser









Gothic Class Cruiser 1









Gothic Class Cruiser 2









Dominator Class Cruiser









Dictator Class Cruiser









Mars Class Battlecruiser









Retribution Class Battleship









Dry Dock









These are an unfinished Mars Class Battlecruiser and a Dominator Class Cruiser










Another squadron of Cobras sitting in drydock too.

That's it for now.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good and glad to see you painting again. I need to get mu Eldar fleet out and start painting on it as well.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good and glad to see you painting again. I need to get mu Eldar fleet out and start painting on it as well.


Thanks bud. Hey call me or PM me or whatevs when you get the store online and up and running. I'll be in the market for some ships soon.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ploss and I are going toi do out best to get it up before Christmas, the big thing is getting closed on our building.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking fleet there man! Love me some BFG even though I haven't taken the plunge yet. Good to see you back behind the painting desk and I look forward to watching you turn these guys out.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I have actually started a BFG fleet this year, I love the system so far!  
My fleet is not nearly as big as yours but it´s gona get there


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Good to see you back behind the painting desk


Thanks bro. A 3 month hiatus caused by work, and hurricane repairs has done nothing for my motivation. I'm coming around finally and getting the itch to paint again.

BFG is the shit. Take the plunge Ben, you won't regret it. I love that game & you will too. I only wish more people around my area still played it. I met a few guys that live in Virginia over at Port Maw before it went belly up. I might have to track them down and road trip it.

Glad to be back,

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Meldon said:


> My fleet is not nearly as big as yours but it´s gona get there


Yes, but I'm sure your's is painted way better than mine will ever be. I remember your Ultra's log all to well Meldon. :biggrin:

My fleet is about to double what you see in the fleet pic once I buy my mate's Imperial fleet. :chuffed:

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Last thing Midge needs is any more projects.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Last thing Midge needs is any more projects.


Hear hear!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thought a BFG fleet to go against my Eldar fleet would be nice.

Dave, I think I can match you on points in a BFG game. Hehe.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

OOW, pretty. 

Just curious, are you using BFG or BFG:R ships/rules to build your fleet?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> OOW, pretty.
> 
> Just curious, are you using BFG or BFG:R ships/rules to build your fleet?


Everything but BFG:R as it isn't sanctioned.

FFX


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Dave, I think I can match you on points in a BFG game. Hehe.


Roadtrip? Gaming weekend?

FFX


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Ah its a shame your guys live the wrong side of the pond... my FW Tau fleet could use some target practi... i mean worthy adversaries 

Whats BFG:R anyway??

Nice looking fleet as well, always great to see more BFG players!!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Phrazer said:


> Whats BFG:R anyway??


I's an unofficial update for BFG done by a 3rd party. It includes a few new ships and attempted to balance and simplify the game a bit.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You driving to Indiana Dave? If you can make it on the 15th Ploss and Midge will be down here.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> You driving to Indiana Dave? If you can make it on the 15th Ploss and Midge will be down here.


Dude. I'd make a road trip to game, for sure. However that weekend is no bueno. My brother [ really my best friend but more like a brother ] & his wife are flying up from Houston to attend his brother's wedding in Fayetteville, NC. We're meeting up with them on the 16th for dinner & shit before they head back to H-Town.


That all being said. We most def can schedule a weekend and do that shit. Let me get enough time worth of advanced notice so I can put in for the day off and it's on. 1 day off = 5 day break for me. HA!.. Beat that schedule Ben. I love being a fireman.


FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well Ploss and I will hopefully have the shop up by then. Working on the loan for the building now. SO much fun.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice fleet Firefighter, it's nice to see a change of scenery every once in a while I'm sure. Do you have a space mat w/terrain yet? I have some great ideas for space terrain that I have used if you interested!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Well Ploss and I will hopefully have the shop up by then. Working on the loan for the building now. SO much fun.


 Just keep me posted and let me know with plenty of notice and I'll cruise up there for a gaming vacation.






Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Nice fleet Firefighter, it's nice to see a change of scenery every once in a while I'm sure. Do you have a space mat w/terrain yet? I have some great ideas for space terrain that I have used if you interested!


Thanks for the +rep and the compliments DoE. I'm glad you like the fleet as is, even if it is the old color scheme. I plan on fully repainting them all once I score my friend's Imperial fleet too.

I have some plans for oasis ball planets and asteroid fields. I once upon a time had a 6x6 full modular gaming table just for BFG but not anymore. Im leaning towards a 4X4 poster/mat of a generic nebula, for portability sake.

FFX


----------

